# Highlifter park feb 2nd



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Me and my group are heading out there this saturday to tear some holes up 

fatboyz customz


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Who u work for if u don't mined me asking


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

So anybody up to ride

fatboyz customz


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I would but got the rzr in the shop and I got to work and it's to dam far for me lol


----------

